# GPU modules built-in --> blank after wakeup? [WORKAROUND]

## Zucca

Hi.

My suspend and hibernation actions worked just fine a while ago. But right after I recompiled my kernel they stopped. After wakeup my screen stays blank. My reason for recompiling was the insertion of graphics modules into kernel.

I have a multiseat system here. Other seat uses amdgpu and the other uses radeon.

So anybody experienced symptons like this when graphics moduels are built-in?

I guess the multiseat configuration might make few things bit more complex for the graphics drivers when waking up...

----------

## Zucca

Well. Compiling my radeon and amdgpu (I have two GPUs) as modules solved the problem.

But is this known? Is there an explanation for this behaviour?

I guess I can try to add them into initramfs to have them still loaded as earlly as possible...

----------

